# Took The Plunge - JD 3032E



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, after having researched things exhaustively, I've made a purchase of a JD 3032E. This forum, and other sites too, were VERY helpful in taking all kinds of variables into consideration. It pretty much all boiled down to getting the best bang for the buck and establishing a relationship with a dealer who would treat me well after the purchase. I am buying from Northgate Equipment Sales in Escanaba, MI. I've bought some small implements there, snowblower, et al. Each time, the General Manager treats me like I'm one of his big AG customers. And, to be honest, I played several dealers off each other, just like buying a car, and got what I think is a good deal. In my head it feels good, so that's all that matters. Here are the particulars:
JOHN DEERE 3032E Tractor $ 12,800.00
JOHN DEERE 305 Loader $ 3,638.00
Frontier RC2060 Lift-Type Rotary
Cutter$ 1,600.00
Frontier PHD200 Post Hole Digger
Up to 40HP Category I Hitch
$ 975.00
Frontier PHA009 Post Hole Auger 9
In. for PHD100
$ 300.00
Frontier BB2060 Standard Duty Box
Blade
$ 900.00
Equipment Total $ 20,213.00

Should be taking delivery in 2-3 weeks, so I'll be sure to post how it all goes.:usa::friends:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! It does make a difference for sure and you'll love your new toy. Be sure to give us some pictures before you get it all dirty!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new investmet.edro:

Shall be looking forward to pics.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

The JD 3032E arrived at the dealer last week. They're still waiting on a couple of implements (9-inch post hole digger and bush hog) to arrive, but it's there and I got to look it over really well! I think I'm going to like this machine!! I hope to take delivery 15 or 16 Sept. :lmao:


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

My JD 3032 and implements were delivered yesterday. This machine is sweet! Easy learning curve! Not too difficult getting implements on and off; occasional rubber mallet required if things aren't perfectly aligned, but heck, it's a machine! Did some hauling around the property with the bucket and post-hole digging with the 9-inch rotary digger. This is going to save me a LOT of elbow grease! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on fine looking investment.
Don't for get extra battery for cam...winter coming.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, oh man! (or Lady, oh Lady!) I spent the entire day putting this JD 3032E through its paces on my 20 acres, and what a sweet piece of machinery! One always wonders if they got too much or too little tractor. Well, I can safely say that this machine is just right for the purposes I have in mind. The 60-inch bush hog works effortlessly and tackled even the tallest and heaviest grasses. The nine-inch post hole digger punches through the odd rock while digging and chews it up into little-bitty chunks. Tree planting was a breeze. Box blade is also very easy to use, although it won't chew up field sod as I thought it might, but it works great on dirt & gravel surfaces. Pretty easy getting all implements on and off too with just me doing the work. All I have to get used to is using the FEL for things down low, since I can't see what I'm trying to pick up, but that will come with practice. Must have run it 8 hours today and it used about 1/2 tank of fuel, which is pretty good in my book. Me thinks I'm going to be a happy camper!


----------

